# Using a vehicle with peeling/sun faded paint.



## Eric997 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello!

Looking to drive for Uber really soon. Anyways I have an 04 WRX with sun fading on the paint on the roof and some on the hood. Can I see drive for Uber? They said no cosmetic damage, which I'm figuring is big dents, small accidents etc. But is paint peeling or fading included in that?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## OGdriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah, I have the same situation as well a 2001 Mazda. Car has no 'peeling' but 15 years old is, well, old. I drove the first time @ LAX and had 4 pickups. I now have 3 stars! I am wondering if my car (or yours), may affect our ratings?
Thanks OG


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Most markets only allow cars up to 10 years old. Not too many cars are peeling at that age.


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

Your rating will suffer - but Uber unlike Lyft doesn't do a visual inspection of your car at all. It's UberX. 4 doors, 4 wheels. That's all they need.


----------

